# DT systems remote launchers



## Prairiehunter (Jul 6, 2013)

I know they are pretty new on the market but has anyone used one? Are they good for working on doubles and triples? Shoot far? etc. They are a little cheaper and might be a better route for me if they can stand up to some use.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

If this is the one you mean:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5-vVCKMpyc

save your money. I don't think this will even hold a duck or Dooken foam duck. Even the Gunners Up, Zinger or Sure Flyte BOX launchers only throw a duck or full sized bumper a minimal distance and height for marks. I bought some used Sure Flytes on the classified and they are OK (with added Dogtra remote) and very good for upland launches for that kind of training.


----------



## Prairiehunter (Jul 6, 2013)

No not the bird launcher, the super pro dummy launcher. They have a youtube video for it but I cant get the link up on here. Just type in DT systems super pro dummy launcher and it should pop up. Its a remote launcher and doesn't look too bad just wanted to see if anyone has used one yet. They are pretty new I think.


----------



## Prairiehunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Im talking about the new remote launcher not the handheld one.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Like this:

http://www.gundogsupply.com/rdl-1209-4-shooter.html

Looks to be functionally equivalent to Bumper Boys. Useful tool. (I hope to keep my BBs going a long time, but would look at this if they broke.)


----------



## Legendary Magnum Rebel (Apr 12, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong but it's my understanding these remote units just hit the market


----------



## Prairiehunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes, very new. Just wanted to see if anyone has used one or seen someone use one.


----------



## Prairiehunter (Jul 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17Sd8hO_Qko

Here's the Youtube video for it. Seems like it has more distance than the other remote launchers on the market.


----------



## glock (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm curious to see if anyone has yet tried one of these remote launchers?


----------



## Saxxx011 (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes, I have one, will probably be adding another shortly. If you search google you can find an online retailer offering a great price.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

What do you put in google to find better price?


----------



## malinois1983 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have 2 of them and love them.


----------



## MNGunner (Nov 13, 2012)

malinois1983 said:


> I have 2 of them and love them.


Do they fit retrieve-R-trainer dummies/birds and ammo?


They look like the dummies have a steel washer too is that the case?


----------



## SJLGundogs (Apr 4, 2014)

They do not fit the retriever-R-trainer dummies, but r-R-t are bringing out a multi remote launcher this summer that is supposed to work with their handhelds.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

SJLGundogs said:


> They do not fit the retriever-R-trainer dummies.


Yes, they do fit the Retriev-R-Trainer bumpers as I know someone who is currently using the RRT bumpers as they stated that they were more durable than the DT Systems bumpers that came with the launcher.


----------



## SJLGundogs (Apr 4, 2014)

The Snows said:


> Yes, they do fit the Retriev-R-Trainer bumpers as I know someone who is currently using the RRT bumpers as they stated that they were more durable than the DT Systems bumpers that came with the launcher.


Sorry...I meant that the handheld R-T-R launcher doesn't work in the DT remote launcher. You are correct on the dummies.


----------



## Glennz (Feb 26, 2014)

How far is it realistically throwing dummies? The video said 100 yds but what has been your experience?


----------



## SJLGundogs (Apr 4, 2014)

Glennz said:


> How far is it realistically throwing dummies? The video said 100 yds but what has been your experience?


They recommend the green blanks which will go 40-50 yard depending on the launch angle.


----------



## MNGunner (Nov 13, 2012)

Glennz said:


> How far is it realistically throwing dummies? The video said 100 yds but what has been your experience?


I just found out a little too far with Yellow power loads--just got mine on Sat and twi dummies are somewhere in some thick forest on my neighbor's land.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

It still uses the BL series transmitter and receiver. And I say that those two pieces of gear suck pretty bad.
Dogtra is the only game in town for truly dependable remote electronics. 

If I really needed a bumper launcher to fire a bumper 100 yards, I might choose this new D.T. Systems launcher to do it. 

But I'd figure out a way to rig up a servo and use my Dogtra transmitter and receivers to pull the trigger.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

How much are these


----------

